# Legrande - dun stallion



## lauren1988 (31 January 2010)

just wondered if anyone is planning on using Legrande this year? if so, on what type/breed of mare? he's got foals due soon out of a warmblood, arabs and irish sport horse so will be interesting to see what the foals look like! i think he's stunning 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  have got in contact with owners and hoping to view him


----------



## crellow4 (31 January 2010)

I think he's actually buckskin not dun - whatever colour he is he's very beautiful 
I'd like to use him on my Belgian warmblood mare when I've saved up some pemmies!!


----------



## holiday (31 January 2010)

He's absolutely stunning, I think hed make a super cross with any mare!!!!!  Super conformation, movement and showing fantastic technique over a fence.


----------



## Fahrenheit (31 January 2010)

I am 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 if Cruiseline will still let me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mare is a 15.2 Buckskin Head Studbook ex Eventer


----------



## Rollin (31 January 2010)

welcome to the breeding forum.  What breed/s of brood mares do you have out of interest.  Do you have any photos?


----------



## Fahrenheit (31 January 2010)

Forgot to say I have seen him at shows and he is just as gorgeous in the flesh as he is in his pictures


----------



## Kaori (31 January 2010)

Buckskin.
If I had a mare I thought was worthy of breeding (or possesed some special quality) I'd use him.
He looks decent and going by his videos on YT he seems like a good performance horse that'd throw a single dilute aswell as performance stock.


----------



## LynneB (31 January 2010)

he is definitely a buckskin, I am using him this year on my full TB mare, who is approximately 15.2/15.3hh - she has had a growth spurt and needs measuring....

she is also a very bright bay, so colour of baby will be interesting

there is a story here, about how Lynn came by Spirit..

http://www.horsebreedersmagazine.com/#/dreams-can-come-true/4537559585

he is a wonderful character and very very gentle to handle...I think his first baby is due in April.


----------



## tikino (31 January 2010)

i am thinking of using him this year i wonder what colour i would be likely to get from bright bay


----------



## lauren1988 (31 January 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I realised he was bucksin and not dun, it's just habit coz I always call my mare dun, as does everyone else but I think she's actually buckskin. Great to hear that he is even better in the flesh, I've watched all the videos about 100 times, he moves beautifully 
	
	
		
		
	


	





tikino - i've read info about colour on the internet, it's very confusing, but if i put my dun/buckskin mare to a buckskin stallion I think we have a 50% chance of a buckskin, 25%bay 25%cremello. Have you tried using an online colour calculator?


----------



## sallyf (31 January 2010)

Not using him as not what we breed but wanted to say he is absolutely gorgeous and looks to have the most fabulous temperament


----------



## tikino (31 January 2010)

yeh just did it and it is 43.9% buckskin 43.9% bay and a few others


----------



## cloppy (31 January 2010)

what a lovely story by lynn hes a terrific boy.  wonder what colour i would get out of a chestnut?


----------



## tikino (31 January 2010)

try this and it gives the options
http://www.animalgenetics.us/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## Smee (31 January 2010)

I like the look of him too. Does anyone know what the stud fee is?  (Sorry if I'm just being lazy, but from memory I thought it was POA)


----------



## Smee (31 January 2010)

Just spotted it - £500. 
That'll teach me not to check again before posting - sorry!


----------



## KarynK (31 January 2010)

I love him, he has super conformation and movement and I am sure Lynn will forgive you eventually for calling him a Dun!. His mother is a palomino, lynn posted a picture of her on here a while ago and his father is a super stamp and a black and tan by the look of him.  Not sure of his A series but probably bright bay,  he is Ee Black base carrying his mothers chestnut so 50/50 chestnut or Bay/brown/Black with that mating plus 50% chance of cream.


----------



## cruiseline (1 February 2010)

Thank you all so very much for your kind comments. I love him too, but I suppose I could be considered as being just a little bit biased  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As KarynK has pointed out (thank you) he is in fact a buckskin out of a palomino mare, so he does carry the chestnut gene. He has competed 2 years of dressage, and if I lived in the UK he would probably still be strutting his stuff in between the dressage boards, as he has all the ability to go to the top (although I am sure Claire would have still put up a decent fight). However I don't, so Claire has taken him for jumping (she of course is thrilled), he has also taken to that extremely well and is consistently jumping double clears BSJA.

Here are a few photos of him for you.













This photo I love, it was taken at a show in the line up. The 3 other horses are all mares and the expression on his face and his body language tells it all. The mare next to him was quite smitten by his looks and wanted to chat. He kept looking away (but made sure he was standing as handsomely as he possibly could), as if to say, I am not allowed to chat, but his right ear tells the true story. He has a super temperament with everything we ask of him.







We have not rushed him, either in his ridden work or his stud work. I prefer for stallions to get a decent education before they are used for stud duties. It, IMO makes things a lot simpler. He knows when its work and he knows when its 'play' time, there are no grey areas in his life.

A couple of jumping pics for you













As Holiday mentioned (thank you) I too feel he would complement a variety of mares, we used him last year on a warmblood by Calvados (and if he improves her head, I will be thrilled  
	
	
		
		
	


	




), an ISH by Diamond Rock (I am hoping he lightens her frame a fraction and puts some height in) and two of our Arabian mares, I am hoping one of these foals will be a top dressage prospect. His first foal is due on 1st May, which is quite ironic as it is also Claire's birthday  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and there is no way I am going to miss it, so my ticket is already booked.

As you can probably tell, I am very excited to see how his babies turn out, but not only that, I will this summer get to ride him for the first time. I will be doing some dressage schooling on him in preparation for (hopefully, fingers crossed) his appearance at the Hartpury stallion parade.

There are more photos and videos of him on our website, the address is in my profile.


----------



## lisaward (1 February 2010)

what lovely pictures.....really love the line up one too


----------



## BBH (1 February 2010)

I have never had an interest in breeding but if ever there was a stallion to make me change my mind it would be him, he's stunning.


----------



## Clodagh (1 February 2010)

Oh if only I didn't have a grey mare! I love him.


----------



## cruiseline (1 February 2010)

Funnily enough 3 of the mares I have covered him with in 2009 are grey. 
He also has a soft spot for that colour as his first love was a grey mare 
	
	
		
		
	


	




2 of the mares are heterozygous, the other one we are not sure about, she is not supposed to be homozygous but she has produced 4 grey foals for me so far.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (1 February 2010)

oh my god i have never looked at his page - he is stunning !!!


----------



## AndreaTompkinson (1 February 2010)

i am looking for a dilute stallion for my chestnut mare.  i looked on the website for mcjonnas but didn't like him as much as this horse.  

can legrande give oldenburg papers to foals, or is it aes papers?


----------



## cruiseline (1 February 2010)

Legrande is AES graded, his covering certificates are from the Anglo European Studbook.


----------



## AndreaTompkinson (1 February 2010)

thank you.  he looks lovely, i must say!


----------



## cruiseline (1 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
thank you.  he looks lovely, i must say! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you and also everyone else for all the lovely comments.

He really is even more impressive when you meet him in the flesh, but again I could be seen as being biased, so come and see him for yourselves. He has a superb hind leg as well as natural suspension, cadence and elevation in his paces.

And a very pretty head too


----------



## cloppy (1 February 2010)

thanks tikino could be bay buckskin palomino or smokey black.


----------



## jaypeebee (1 February 2010)

I am interested to know if you will be considering putting him through Oldenburg inspection at some point in the future?  I am another fan but for myself to use him he would need to have Oldenburg Verband approval.


----------



## cruiseline (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I am interested to know if you will be considering putting him through Oldenburg inspection at some point in the future?  I am another fan but for myself to use him he would need to have Oldenburg Verband approval. 

[/ QUOTE ]

To be honest, it is something that I have not considered. My broodmare herd contains mares with a variety of European and British passports. I made the decision 5 years ago, due to the logistics of registering my foals and the expense of having to be a member of this society or that society, that because I was breeding in the UK, I would support a WBFSH recognised UK based studbook and make my life a lot simpler. All my youngsters are passported AES, and all my mares are over stamped (including the Arabians). So licensing him with AES suits my needs and provides me with the passport that I want for my foals.

The way I look at it, and it is only my opinion (I know there are many who will disagree with me and I respect their opinion), if a horse has correct conformation, temperament, movement, ability, a performance record and is free of all and any hereditary problems, then it should only matter what breeding is written on the inside of its passport and it should not be judged by what is printed on the outside. 

I find it quite hard to comprehend that if the likes of Sandro Hit or Balou Du Rouet had not been passported and graded Oldenburg, but had been born and passported in the UK and graded there, they would be considered lesser horses than they are today.

I suppose, because of my thinking, I will lose coverings to possibly some very nice mares, but I don't feel I am doing Legrande an injustice with my decision, as a good horse will always be a good horse at the end of the day. I do however hope that eventually the world equestrian community will judge a horse on its merits rather than on its passport. Will that day ever come, I don't know, but I live in hope.


----------



## jaypeebee (2 February 2010)

Yes I understand.  I was in the same boat with being a member of too many breed societies so I also cut back on which ones to be a member of.  Thank you for your reply.  He is a very striking looking horse.


----------



## ColourFan (2 February 2010)

What a lovely stallion!  And what a gorgeous face he has! Will he be competing in the European circuit anytime soon?  Would love to see him in the flesh (so to speak).

I have been looking at his pedigree and his sire's side is quite impressive with among others Lombard and Cor de la Bryere ... must be where he gets is jumping genes from.   It is however disappointing that My Boy, his dam's sire, was never approved, as he is also a very respectable stallion.
Because of his sire not being approved will limit the number of Warmblood Associations, eg Oldenburg, KWPN, BWP,  that will accept Legrande's foals in their Main Books.

With respect to the colour possibilities, breeding buckskin to buckskin can give:
- any of the double dilutes = cremello, perlino, smoky cream
- any of the single dilutes = palomino, buckskin, smoky black
- any of the 'solid' colours = chestnut, bay, black
... which depends on whether or not the mare cares chestnut and what the Agouti status is of both parents.


----------



## cruiseline (2 February 2010)

Thank you, Lefevre is indeed an impressive stallion. His breeder had very high hopes for him until an accident ended his ridden career at the age of 5. He is now aged 22 and the last I heard was still covering some mares last season. 

The way he is progressing with his jumping, especially when you consider he has been in competition for less than 12 months, there could be a possibility of him doing some shows in the future.

Unfortunately My Boy (Oklan) passed away a few years ago, so there is no possibility of him being graded, which is a shame. I took a video of him aged 18 years and he was very impressive even then. He competed nationally at a decent level, as did Legrande's mother, so I think he get the jump from both sides of the pedigree.


----------



## flyingcolors (3 February 2010)

My Boy was euthanized in 2009 due to age problems. I met him at several occasions as his owner is a client of mine. My Boy was a very successful jumper here and lots of his kids were also successful in jumping. That buckskin Legrande boy of yours is probably one of his ever best male offspring I have seen, he is truly a very beautiful stallion. I live just round the corner of where Legrande was bred. Its a shame Lothar never took the chance of bringing My Boy for the right approval or having him do a performance test. I had a very nice Palomino colt with stockings by My Boy that a client from USA ordered. My Boy did not only bring very nice competition horses, he also brought a lot of size into the dilute horses.


----------



## cruiseline (3 February 2010)

Thank you Flyingcolors, I will have to dig out the video of My Boy and put it on the website. I know that Lothar and Madlen are very proud of Legrande and receive regular updates on his progress.

I had such a wonderful time when I visited, it is a beautiful part of the world and they are such a nice family. I hope that Legrande will continue to do them proud in the coming years.

I love this head shot of him, he was in full canter at the time it was taken by the photographer Stephen Hammond, who also took one of the most beautiful photos of his head I have ever seen, I think it shows just how kind he is. 

http://www.stephenhammondphotography.co.uk/?Action=VF&amp;id=862264619&amp;ppwd=fm9298rg


----------



## PalominoMare (3 February 2010)

He is really very beautiful. Looking forward to the pics of his first babies!


----------



## Maiscene (18 March 2015)

Hi, just wondering if you did use Legrande and what the outcome was?


----------



## lauren1988 (28 March 2015)

Hi, yes we did use Legrande  

Unfortunately my mare's first foal was stillborn which was devastating. However after having my mare thoroughly checked over and some investigative tests done (the stillborn foal was extremely thin despite being delivered past 340 days) we decided to try again - we used the same stud vet for the AI and used Legrande again. His owners were very understanding and accommodating - couldn't fault them! 

On June 29th 2012 we had a healthy perlino filly born. She was a little early and very thin but full of beans from the moment she was born! She was foaled at the vets as although the stillborn was no-one's fault, we didn't want to be there should it happen again and wanted my mare to have the best care possible. Jess (named after the stud vet who cared for my mare Tia) is now riding 3, currently living out with another youngster and very scruffy! I will try and upload some pictures later. She is extremely bold and independent and has been from the start (quite happily leaving her mum to canter over to people at the other end of the field when just a few days old and jumping out the field without mum at a few months old), definitely a little bit stubborn (gets that from her mum) and is just generally a nice person. She has been rugged, stabled, wintered out, bitted, had boots and a surcingle on etc and literally nothing fazes her - she makes my 7year old gelding look like a complete wimp! My mare is only 15.1 and Jess is about 15hh currently so I'm hoping she still has plenty of growing left to do - the past 2 years she has tended to have a growth spurt late in the summer August/Sept when the grass has started to die off so I'm not too worried yet although I'm hoping she ends up big enough for my long legs. If you look on the Lynaire sport horse website or facebook page you can see photos of her and his other progeny - all of which are very nice


----------



## Clodagh (28 March 2015)

Thank you for the update - it is always nice to hear what happened.


----------



## Rollin (29 March 2015)

Nice to see this thread again.  He is a lovely horse, it would be nice to see some pics of his progeny.  Is he still standing in the UK?


----------

